# One of the saddest things I have ever witnessed



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I was out of school today due to a stomach virus, but my sister had called my cell phone and rushed me out of the house. I ran out of the house wearing some gym shorts and a wife beater to see Peanut(a 8 year old kid in my hood) running after his dog Sky. I tried to call the dogs name, but he just shot off and Peanut followed right after him. Peanut ended up chasing him into the middle of the street and Sky was hit instantaneously. I ran and picked Sky off of the ground and he died shortly after. It was horrible to have to listen to Peanut cry his eyes out at the site of his best friend being dead. I felt so bad for the lil man and I think that if I would have went to school I would have been out earlier and saved Sky. Thanks for letting me get this off of my chest. R.I.P Sky the 6 month old blue fawn APBT.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG that's horrible...Poor Peanut..

R.I.P. Baby Sky!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh man!! that's horrible!! 

R.I.P. poor Sky :-(


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry. That must have been horrible.


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

RIP Sky


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

so sad R.I.P POOR PUPPY POOR KID


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

wow i feel so bad for that lil kid


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn... Look on the bright side. The experience will make him a much wiser with his next dog. Even hard lessons that tear your heart out still build character.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh man.... thats terrible... i hope that kid is okay...  rest in peace sky


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! that's horrible, at lest you were there, that poor baby. at lest he has an angel with him now! 
RIP SKY...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*lessons learned*



buzhunter said:


> Damn... Look on the bright side. The experience will make him a much wiser with his next dog. Even hard lessons that tear your heart out still build character.


Well put Buz (as usual the sage speaks volumes!):goodpost:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is not your fault b/c you could not save the dog. You could not help you were sick. At least you were there to give him a shoulder to cry on.
I am really sorry that this happened to the lil guy.....R.I.P. SKY


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RIP Sky and I hope the kid did learn a lesson but I am glad you were there to comfort him and let him know that Sky went to a good place.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh poor pup and kido. Thats so tough on a child.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea i know. Im still unsure about there situation on getting a new puppy. The kid might be scarred for life.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry.
That is definitely not something that anyone wants to experience.

Accidents happen, and sometimes we will never understand why.
It was an accident, and please don't blame yourself.

I believe that God allows things to happen and will never shut one door without opening another.

I am thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im sorry to hear this sad news, RIP Sky


----------

